# Read email on two computers at the same time.



## fra5e (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,
I have a pc with xp pro and a laptop with vista business. They both have outlook 2003. I would like to know a way that I can receive all emails onto each computer. 
At present if I open outlook on the pc the emails that i receive are not avalable on the laptop and vice versa.

Should I keep on emailing them to my server to open at a later time on the other computer or is there a 'normal' way to get around this time consuming ordeal.

I look forward to your positive suggestions and assistance.
Many thanks
Fraser


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

No nice way to do this. Best to use a webmail interface. Yuk.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are using POP3 to access the mail server from both computers you can set Outlook to NOT remove the messages from the server when downloading them to a given PC. You have the option of leaving them on the server indefinitely (a bad idea unless you have multi-Gigabytes of storage on the server), until deleted in Outlook, or for a certain number of days.

This last method may be your best choice. Just set the number of days to a large enough number to make sure you have enough time for both computers to check for new messages no matter which one connects first. Don't make the number so large that you server may fill up with new messages and exceed your storage quota.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You could configure each installation to use the same *.pst* file and just store it on your network. This is not recommended, but in theory, should work for you. Only one computer will be able to access the file at a time and the file may become corrupted if two instances of Outlook try to access it at the same time. If you decide to try this make sure to make a backup of your *.pst* first.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## fra5e (Apr 1, 2007)

cheers anyway.


----------



## fra5e (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot. I'll give it a try.


----------

